# Looking for 1 - Freeport 3/28



## TartandHr (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm looking for someone with bluewater experience who'd like to help some newbies get started this Saturday 3/28. I've got a World Cat 24DC with twin honda 130's. Not fast but capable. I've got 50 lb tackle and I'm looking for help with rigging, presentation, and suggested location for what I hope is left of winter wahoo. Easy going non drinker here. We've got a full bag of gas but you can help with bait and ice. PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Did you find someone?


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Reply?


----------

